# Asbury Park Locations to surf fish?



## rhetoric

Hey guys. My beach trip this year is taking me to Asbury Park. I have never been to the Jersey shore before and am clueless about the area. However, I am going with someone very familiar with the area but does not fish. The problem is she has told me that I won't be able to fish on the beach in Asbury Park...due to regulations I'm assuming? Anyway, we'll be down there the first week of August.

Could you guys recommend some places to go to do some surf fishing? 

Piers would be ok too, but I'm really more into fishing right on the beach if possible. Inlets or bridges would be great too. I do want to stay as close to Asbury Park as possible. I won't be able to abandon the family for too long each day... 

Also, I hear there are some lakes where we're staying. Anything interesting to fish for in the lakes there?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cgmarshall777

Hey, I am not aware of any regs. in Asbury, but my dad and I used to fish there a while back and have done very well...In Aug. you should be able to hook into some blues and def. some fluke...There r a few jetties down there to fish off of, otherwise, like you said, just right off of the sand...Have fun brother...Hope this helped a bit...


----------



## rhetoric

No regs? That would be great. Thanks for the info!

Is the beach typically crowded there? Maybe that's why she said I couldn't fish...


----------



## cgmarshall777

Usually, yes, the beaches are crowded from NOW till the end of the summer with swimmers...just look for the jetties that you can get onto and fish them...or go early in the a.m. or after 5-6 p.m. when the croweds start to get smaller...


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Usually they kick you off the beach once it is open to swimming. The shark river inlet it just south of Asbury and should provide you with the venue to fish. You must have a NJ registration to fish in NJ. If you do not have it and are checked it could cost you between 300 and 3000 bucks. They are free and can be done on line with no problem. Be careful in Asbury if you are not familiar with the area some areas can be kinda dicey..... salt


----------



## rhetoric

Gotcha. I think I can see the jetties in the Google Earth pics...so I'll look for those. And appreciate the info on the Shark River inlet. That looks pretty close to us. A short drive like that is pretty reasonable. Any particular place at the inlet you'd recommend? Out at the beach or further inland?


----------



## SALTSHAKER

I don't fish it much, but when I did, the north side in the pocket and the tip, and on the south side on the tip. You can fish on the beaches before 0930 (then they are open to swimmers and the life guards chase you) anywhere alongside a jetty. I usually fish the north side as that is where most of the pockets are. If you are fishing bait, clams or worms ($$) for stripers or bunker when the shops have them. I believe you said august so there might be some king fish in the surf and some fluke. Make sure you have the NJ registry with you as it can be expensive if they check you and you don't have it. For bait, check out the" bait shop" on main street in Bradley Beach, not far from Asbury and they will have the up to date info when you get there... good luck and any thing else drop me a line.... salt


----------



## rhetoric

Thanks a lot. Already got the NJ registry done, laminated, with copies in my wallet and bag. Thanks for the advice.

Appreciate the tips on the bait shop and locations, will be a big help come August!


----------



## jtsurf

Asbury is not the nicest area in the world. ***Warning*** do not fish at night time from Asbury beach. There are many jetties along the beach line from long branch on down. Alot of the jetties are notched. You will see a cut through the jetty. these are mainly in the belmar area. How ever there are some jetties that are not notched, you can find them on google maps (im not going name any towns, but i think it is pretty explanatory). Some of these jetties are jagged, while others are flat on top. I would not suggest walking far out on the jetty without korkers. Going out to the end really is not mandatory anyways b/c there are plenty of fish in the suds. If you are fishing a notched jetty fish around the current that is whipping around them, there is usually a deep pocket next to them as well. In august your main target is going to be fluke. You are really going to want to fish with the gulp chartreuse swimming minnow. It is like crack for the fish, dont know why but it out produces 10:1 over anything else. Use a 2 1/2 foot section leader. At the end tie on a jighead with gulp. Go up the leader 2 feet and make a dropper loop and connect another hook there. Put gulp on this hook as well. The top hook will be responsible for 90% of the fish. It is easy to catch 30 fluke in a couple hours this way, probably will have one to two keepers, with a lot 1 inch short. Throw the rig out and slowly reel in with the occasional bump. You can also catch stripers. There are many residents around (20-35 inch fish) You can fish at night with plugs such as black bombers around the jetties. Using sand flees drifted in the channel with a one once weight and 2 foot leader section produces a lot of fish. (like a fish finder rig) use appropriate size hook.(not real big) The flee should be tumbling through the water column as it drifts down the channel.


----------



## rhetoric

Wow...fantastic details. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jerseysalt

agree with jtsurf.....i would not be on the beach at night in asbury....go farther south is is safer...****WARNING***....do not be on the beach after dark....JS....you can ride up to sandy hook...dont stop at the nude beach,LOL..it is a walk but u can fish the channel up there with the NYC skyline as a back drop....stark river inlet would e my choice.....JS


----------



## rhetoric

Why the grim warnings about Asbury at night? Should I be concerned? Is that when the crazies comes out?


----------



## jtsurf

People get mugged there all the time, and their gear stolen. Heard about stabbings as well.
Haha agree about the nude beach, awe man, you'll want to burn your eyes out


----------



## rhetoric

Eek....thanks for the heads up...


----------

